# Co-op Consolidation.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is happening here. My county co-op acquired 2 other co ops in neighboring counties in the last ten years.....like the major equipment dealers. From Growing Tennessee.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/news/2019/07/cobank-co-ops-continue-consolidation-trend-2019-07-12


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd say the average coop here has between 20-30 locations.

Here with some of the mergers where the smaller elevators were made promises to keep locations updated and staffed were broken promises.The smaller elevators are just open during harvest or by appointment.Updated the main office and move all agronomy eq there and now they might have to drive a sprayer 30-40 miles instead of having them spread out more.

Some just had enough of this and the general manager got a ass chewing at annual meeting this winter.Now he put in notice for retirement.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Our co-op has went from 2 counties and 5 or 6 locations to half of Indiana and I think some of southwest Michigan in the last 15 years. Anyway, still deal with the same local people but “corporate “ is much different and out of touch. I took my business to a local independent and they handle more volume thru one location than about 6 of the local coops combined.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Consolidation is the American way nowadays. It sucks, but it the current American way. Kinda like junk bonds were in the early 80's.

IMO, taxes and foreign competition take just too much, make the profit margin too small.

Ralph


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

What annoys me is two of the places I deal with are open 7 to 3:30 M to F . That’s okay for the full time farmers but for guys like me who have a job it’s a major pain . There are very few guys in my area that only farm .


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> What annoys me is two of the places I deal with are open 7 to 3:30 M to F . That's okay for the full time farmers but for guys like me who have a job it's a major pain . There are very few guys in my area that only farm .


The family own independent that I work with keeps those hours as well in the busy season. 7:00 AM to 3:30 AM Sunday to Saturday!


----------

